# Does this work look acceptable?



## Aseld (8 mo ago)

Just had a metal roof installed on my house. Approximately 1000sqft home, supposed to pay the guy 23k. I feel like this looks like poor workmanship, but I don't know my way around a roof so I'm basing it off of my best judgement while realizing I could be totally wrong. Please confirm or deny if this looks OK.


----------



## Coinmls (9 mo ago)

I agree that doesn't look great but I'm not a roofing pro. Are there any nearby examples you can point to? Can you to go the manufacturer's website and maybe see if there's an example of what the corner should look like?


----------



## bkd (6 mo ago)

Coinmls said:


> I agree that doesn't look great but I'm not a roofing pro. Are there any nearby examples you can point to? Can you to go the manufacturer's website and maybe see if there's an example of what the corner should look like?


If it doesn't look right it probably is not. I would not have left examples that way.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Trims needs redone


----------



## RoofingLife (6 mo ago)

Aseld said:


> Just had a metal roof installed on my house. Approximately 1000sqft home, supposed to pay the guy 23k. I feel like this looks like poor workmanship, but I don't know my way around a roof so I'm basing it off of my best judgement while realizing I could be totally wrong. Please confirm or deny if this looks OK.
> 
> View attachment 4775
> 
> ...


----------



## RoofingLife (6 mo ago)

Anybody that does metal roofing must to know that all corner must be detail perfect, any open corners or gap, can future wise cause issues like Bird nest 🪺, heavy driven rain going into the corners and etc. before you hire Roofer try to see his work first! 🔨 you should ask your roofer to go back and fix these details!!!


----------

